

Terrorism is not Effective - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/Terrorism%20is%20not%20Effective

======
junto
I'll hazard a guess that the author ends up on a list of people that need to
have extra NSA monitoring. :-)

Quite a fascinating read. Luckily the terrorists don't seem to think like he
does.

~~~
ElGalambo
The author argues in a separate article that terrorism is not about terror:
[http://www.gwern.net/Terrorism%20is%20not%20about%20Terror](http://www.gwern.net/Terrorism%20is%20not%20about%20Terror)

